
Facebook Pages Your Friends Like - toufique
https://www.facebook.com/search/me/friends/pages-liked
======
wybiral
I see "This page isn't available"

~~~
code_duck
It’s just a search for ‘pages liked by my friends’.

~~~
wybiral
I don't use FB (and wouldn't stay logged in if I did).

~~~
code_duck
Okay, that explains why a page on Facebook that requires a Facebook account
didn’t work for you.

